# Waiting for new leased vehicle



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

The lease on my Ranger ended in June, but I had an order put in back in March. I've been eating for so long, that it got changed from a 2022 model to a 2023. Anybody waiting this long, or longer?


----------

